# a prayer if you please



## speedcop (Mar 29, 2016)

going in for the third eye surgery in the morning. Praying it will all go ok. Thanks, speed


----------



## 1988USMC (Mar 30, 2016)

May God pour His bountiful blessings on you and your doctors.

Praying for you brother.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 30, 2016)

Praying..


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 30, 2016)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 30, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2016)

Hope things go well for you my Friend. Prayers sent.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 30, 2016)

Done.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 31, 2016)

Praying


----------



## speedcop (Mar 31, 2016)

Surgery went well, my deepest thanks to you all for your prayers


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 1, 2016)

That's great to hear, thanks for the update.


----------

